# Battle of Appalachia 2011



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Appalachia2011
The Battle of Appalachia 2011 will take place on September 17, 2011, in Clarksburg, West Virginia.

Competition website and registration is here: http://www.cubingusa.com/appalachia2011/

Events: 2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, BLD, Magic, Master Magic, Pyra
Tentative: 5x5, MultiBLD 

Registration = $5+n where n is the number of events you compete in. Tentative events, if held, will be free.

Who's coming?


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

Most likely a small kitten.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

Pft missing magic/pyraminx to get multi? Most hated events in that lineup, so I think I'll take it .

Can anyone provide me and Eric shelter Saturday night? Just getting this out there early. If not, is there a motel nearby that cost very little for 2 people?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Pft missing magic/pyraminx to get multi? Most hated events in that lineup, so I think I'll take it .
> 
> Can anyone provide me and Eric shelter Saturday night? Just getting this out there early. If not, is there a motel nearby that cost very little for 2 people?


 
mememe.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

My bad, looked at this thread before the other one :3.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## NeedReality (May 5, 2011)

That's about the same distance as Dayton for me, so I'll probably be coming.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

Announced: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Appalachia2011
Competition website: http://www.cubingusa.com/appalachia2011/

OP edited.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 20, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I'll be there


 
Nvm.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Registered. I'll be there bright and early with Ethan .

Ethan, should I go Haiyan style like I did on Andy for the multi?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

Sure, but you can have it as long as you miss Pyra/MM as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

AH yeah crap. I payed for everything. What should I do about the extra money I payed? Or will that cover the multi "registration"?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> AH yeah crap. I payed for everything. What should I do about the extra money I payed? Or will that cover the multi "registration"?


 
I just refunded you the $2 and edited your registration.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

I will probably go, but it's too early to sign up (for me) so I will wait till August or something. Pretty close though!
EDIT: Alright, six hours away. But still...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is still a while away, but bump for interest.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 14, 2011)

<random post to get myself subscribed to thread>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Less than two months away now. Bump for interest


----------



## Micael (Jul 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Registered. I'll be there bright and early with Ethan .
> 
> Ethan, should I go Haiyan style like I did on Andy for the multi?


 
What is Haiyan style?


----------



## EricReese (Jul 28, 2011)

He went around badgering Andy for a few hours straight trying to get him to give him multi, basically doing what Haiyan Zhuang did and demanding blindfold


----------



## timspurfan (Jul 28, 2011)

ICC is still investigating Ryan... Should I go Ryan style and attempt 12 cubes and then....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

Micael said:


> What is Haiyan style?


 


EricReese said:


> He went around badgering Andy for a few hours straight trying to get him to give him multi, basically doing what Haiyan Zhuang did and demanding blindfold


 
He told me to keep reminding him every so often until he found an opening for multi...Just to clarify. I didn't bug him for "hours straight". That makes me look bad.


timspurfan said:


> ICC is still investigating Ryan... Should I go Ryan style and attempt 12 cubes and then....


 11*.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Gasp* It'd be quite a drive, but I might actually be able to come to this one... wait... no square-1... =(


----------



## Skullush (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm abouuuuuut 90% sure that I'm coming to this one.


----------



## pistelli (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going and my friend who has never been to a comp is coming with


----------



## teller (Aug 2, 2011)

I am totally registered for this one! And I have NO intention of attempting 4x4 or BLD!


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 2, 2011)

Yo we need more registrations or we can't actually battle it out with 3 rounds of OH.

DEMAND MORE PARTICIPANTS.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 2, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Yo we need more registrations or we can't actually battle it out with 3 rounds of OH.
> 
> DEMAND MORE PARTICIPANTS.


 
Never get Phil Yu angry. You guys better listen.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 2, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Yo we need more registrations or we can't actually battle it out with 3 rounds of OH.
> 
> DEMAND MORE PARTICIPANTS.



If I go, I will 

How many people are needed for 2/3 rounds in a given event?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 9, 2011)

One week! It came so fast. Get practicing  

Skullush: 9m) Events must have at most four rounds.
9m1) Events with 99 or fewer competitors must have at most three rounds.
9m2) Events with 15 or fewer competitors must have at most two rounds.
9m3) Events with 7 or fewer competitors must have at most one round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have 3 shifts of work to get rid of if I'm to come to this...


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2011)

Gaaaaah!!! My F2L is in a million pieces right now and I haven't touched OH in months! Gotta practice!

Looking forward to it just the same.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I have 3 shifts of work to get rid of if I'm to come to this...


 
You better be here, boy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You better be here, boy.


 
Come work for me instead, and I can assure you I'll be there .


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a plug, I've got some leftover merchandise from Nationals I'm bringing with me. I'll have various puzzles and such, and a few plushies...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 13, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> and a few plushies...


 
Uh oh. Better fly in Tyson.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 16, 2011)

one day away!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 16, 2011)

D:
...


----------



## teller (Sep 17, 2011)

I have arrived! I'm getting excited...first comp in like 6 months!


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck everyone. I have to move into my dorm at OSU on Sunday so tomorrow will be a busy day of preparation - hence why I cannot make it.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 17, 2011)

guess I cant go : (


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 17, 2011)

Live Results


----------



## teller (Sep 18, 2011)

Good times! Not my times of course, because I choked...more and more I am now very interested in the mental game--focus and composure.

Special shout-out to James Cavanaugh -next time! Also good to see Evan Liu, Dylan Cooper, and of course all the fine Crislips. Ethan, "Order in! One risotto, two salmon and one wellington!"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was looking at your results just now teller, shame on no sub20 average . Each round I thought you'd get it!

Congrats to Evan for his BLD!


----------



## teller (Sep 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I was looking at your results just now teller, shame on no sub20 average . Each round I thought you'd get it!
> 
> Congrats to Evan for his BLD!


 
It's almost funny that my nerves deny me my cubing "street cred." Unacceptable...lol...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2011)

What's your next comp? If you want to go on IRC to talk, you can.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 18, 2011)

Tolik Borisov apparently had a 10 minute 2x2 solve in the finals. xD


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 19, 2011)

I got back this morning. Thanks to Ethan for organizing a great comp and letting me stay at his house!
Best accomplishment was the 48.77 single and 54.15 average in 4x4 Round 1. 



RyanReese09 said:


> Congrats to Evan for his BLD!


Thanks, this was also pretty pleasing.  
I will definitely keep practicing and progressing.


----------

